# What Knot



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

What is the preferred shock leader to mainline connection.Talking only about tournament casting,not fishing.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The good ole blob knot, doenst really have to be strong, just very slim


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I asked that same question at a practice last month and received the same answer. Any knot you need to check every other cast and see if there has been any slipping or strain.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Blob Knot?Chuck,is that the one where you take a lighter and make a blob at the end of the shock leader?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep, take a lighter, heat up the end of the shock leader, make a small blob. Sometimes I may even just create a bulb as opposed to a true blob. Then use a 4 turn uni-knot with the running line to finish the connection. All you are trying to do is to keep the line together in flight. If all goes well, there is no stress on the knot.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

thekingfeeder said:


> Yep, take a lighter, heat up the end of the shock leader, make a small blob. Sometimes I may even just create a bulb as opposed to a true blob. Then use a 4 turn uni-knot with the running line to finish the connection. All you are trying to do is to keep the line together in flight. If all goes well, there is no stress on the knot.


You know,I never thought that through properly.
Of course there is no strain on the knot.Duh!


----------

